# Painting a loft



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am getting ready to paint the inside of my young bird loft. Can I just paint it with regular WHITE latex house paint?  What is the best paint to paint a pigeon loft with?

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We used "satin/semi-gloss exterior white house paint". We used a flat paint the first time and it was hard to clean the walls. The satin/semi-gloss makes it much easier to wipe down.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

did same. used one of those 25 year exterior house paints, you can really scrub it! I recommend primer first.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does house paint actually last 25 years in MIchigan?!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

a semi gloss enamel will work the best.(exterior)i have done my floors and all with it in the past.will again with my new loft im presently building.some dont like paint on the floors,but i always have.easy to keep clean.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a few breeding pairs in one section of this loft now. Yhe fumes from painting will without a dought reach that area. Will it harm them to breath the fumes from this type of paint?


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

use latex and they will be fine.or if they are not sitting eggs or young move them until the paint drys.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> I have a few breeding pairs in one section of this loft now. Yhe fumes from painting will without a dought reach that area. Will it harm them to breath the fumes from this type of paint?


Hi Ace. It's my first day on line in a while and I'm glad I saw your thread. I happen to be in the process of painting my future aviary now. Mine however is a room inside a house (not your typical loft). Anyway, I have wanted to ask the same questions as you but never had the chance. I have some info for you and would love to share your thread w/you in hopes of getting responses from others on what I'm doing, right or wrong (hope you don't mind).

Sherwin Williams makes a "low odor" paint and primer. Although others seem to have used the regular paint, I would think the low odor may be safer, fumes wise. So I used the white low odor primer first. Then, even though it wasn't made for sheetrock, I used the "loft paint" from a pigeon supply house. It is evidently made to go onto wood and get absorbed somewhat, but it did cover my sheetrock walls too. I'm using this because of the "bug" fighting capabilities that I understand it has.

Reading the responses to your post so far, now I'm wondering about the ease of cleaning the walls. Does anyone know how durable the "loft paint" is? Whatever I do in this room/aviary has to be cleanable w/birds inside at the same time. My birds are not releaseable.

Good luck with your painting Ace...hope any of the above helps even a little.


----------

